# Best 6.5" midbass?



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

I've got some 8" midbasses on the way. If I can't make either pair fit, I can do 6.5's. I'm running DLS 6.3i up front....I'm looking for a dedicated midbass for the rear door that will get a bandpassed signal.


----------



## 60ampfuse (May 18, 2008)

Why would you bandpass some mid bass speakers?


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

60ampfuse said:


> Why would you bandpass some mid bass speakers?


because I want them to play midbass only?


----------



## POLKAT (Jan 10, 2007)

I believe the op means bandpassed via x-over and you are thinking he means bandpass enclosure?

How much mounting depth are you limited to? If you have enough, I would recommend this: CSS Unveils the SDX7 ? At Last, a Replacement for the Extremis [audiojunkies]

I use them in my front doors.


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

I haven't measured yet but based on the stock speakers have a 1.3" baffle and the rear windows not fully dropping into the window, I think I'll have a ton of room to play with (one reason I'm going to try 8" too). And yes, 50hz-300hz = bandpass crossover


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

These are 7", but I hear theyre good 

Midbass driver


----------



## 60ampfuse (May 18, 2008)

PGT FTW said:


> because I want them to play midbass only?


Oh yeah, I was thinking mid range for some reason. Not much sleep today!!


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

benny said:


> These are 7", but I hear theyre good
> 
> Midbass driver


:lol:

I'm after the impossible....midbass impact to match an IASCA car my early mentor built long ago. It had JBL professional 12" or 13" midbass drivers each running off a bridged PG MS-2125. <le sigh> The midbass impact was so tight, it would literally make it it hard to breathe at higher volume levels. 

I'd love to get 50% of the way that car sounded.


----------



## 60ampfuse (May 18, 2008)

benny said:


> These are 7", but I hear theyre good
> 
> Midbass driver


Wow!!! And what a bargain at $14,549.99. That thing looks crazy!


----------



## POLKAT (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm a firm believer in there being no replacement for displacement, so if you can fit the eights, go for it. 

As for as 6.5's, you aren't going to find anything with more clean x-max than the Creative Sound SDX7's. They astonish me when they are going fill tilt. It looks like the cone is about to rip the surround and fly out of the basket. A couple things to note: They have a lowish Qts, so they aren't totally optimized for a car door, and they have a fairly low efficiency so you need to have some healthy power on tap.


----------



## 60ampfuse (May 18, 2008)

POLKAT said:


> I'm a firm believer in there being no replacement for displacement, so if you can fit the eights, go for it.
> 
> As for as 6.5's, you aren't going to find anything with more clean x-max than the Creative Sound SDX7's. They astonish me when they are going fill tilt. It looks like the cone is about to rip the surround and fly out of the basket. A couple things to note: They have a lowish Qts, so they aren't totally optimized for a car door, and they have a fairly low efficiency so you need to have some healthy power on tap.



What frequency and slope do you run on these?


----------



## POLKAT (Jan 10, 2007)

I have them running from 80-250hz 12db/oct on each side.


----------



## whitedragon551 (Oct 3, 2009)

There is no right answer. The best is what ever you think sounds the best.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Since you're sticking them in the rear:


Peerless Nomex 830875 - 6.5" Nomex Cone Woofer from Madisound


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

Peerless SLS 6.5's or the SLS 8's if you can fit them. Do a search on them here and I don't think you'll find anyone disappointed by them or looking to replace them once they're installed. $100/pr you can't go wrong with either of them.

As long as you've got enough power on tap for them they'd really be hard to beat, especially in your 50hz-300hz range.


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> Since you're sticking them in the rear:


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

i like the dynaudio mw 172 some of the best midbass drivers ive ever heard, matter of fact if i wasnt already buying speakers FROM SOMEONE i was going to go with dynaudio lol


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

ps

also look at the mw 162 another fine driver for midbass


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

zacjones99 said:


> Peerless SLS 6.5's or the SLS 8's if you can fit them. Do a search on them here and I don't think you'll find anyone disappointed by them or looking to replace them once they're installed. $100/pr you can't go wrong with either of them.
> 
> As long as you've got enough power on tap for them they'd really be hard to beat, especially in your 50hz-300hz range.


I was also going to suggest these as well, but I think the Peerless Nomex will work fine.


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm looking for impact....you know...the thing that differentiates live music from recorded music. When you hear a kick drum in person, it's 'fast' and you feel it as much as you hear it.

The amp I have does 126w/ch at 4ohms and will run 1ohm stereo. Given that damping factor goes out the window with low impedance (usually), I might try a 2ohm stereo arrangement for about 200w a side.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

PGT FTW said:


> I'm looking for impact....you know...the thing that differentiates live music from recorded music. When you hear a kick drum in person, it's 'fast' and you feel it as much as you hear it.
> 
> The amp I have does 126w/ch at 4ohms and will run 1ohm stereo. Given that damping factor goes out the window with low impedance (usually), I might try a 2ohm stereo arrangement for about 200w a side.


It sounds like you're looking for something like this:

B&C SPEAKERS


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

hmm....that looks more like a midrange. the -3db point is *well* over 100hz.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Buy the SB Acoustics SB17NRX and write a review for me  Zaph had pretty high praise for them.


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

how much power you plan on running these mids?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

PGT FTW said:


> hmm....that looks more like a midrange. the -3db point is *well* over 100hz.


It's a Pro Audio Driver; in a Car it should be able to hit hard @ 80Hz


----------

